# Apple verliert mal wieder einen iPhone Prototypen



## Freakless08 (1. September 2011)

Apple hat mal wieder einen aktuellen Prototypen eines iPhone verloren. Diesmal war es in einer mexikanischen Bar. Apple hat später die Bar durchsuchen lassen aber das Gerät war bereits verschwunden.
Dieser Vorfall ereignete sich bereits schoneinmal bei einem iPhone 4 Prototyp.

Apple loses another unreleased iPhone (exclusive) | Apple - CNET News
heise online - Bericht: Apple verliert zweiten iPhone-Prototypen in Bar


----------



## Lan_Party (1. September 2011)

Was ein Zufall.  Als ob das ein "versehen" war.


----------



## Adam West (1. September 2011)

*AW: Apple verliert mal wieder ein iPhone Prototyp*

Auch schon auf anderen Seiten gelesen. Wie versehentlich *hust*


----------



## Pokerclock (1. September 2011)

*AW: Apple verliert mal wieder ein iPhone Prototyp*

Kritik zu News-Inhalten und Themen bitte im Feedback-Bereich des Forum oder direkt an den TE per PN schreiben. Nicht aber hier im Thread > Offtopic > ausgeblendet.


----------



## riedochs (1. September 2011)

*AW: Apple verliert mal wieder ein iPhone Prototyp*

Wie schon beim Iphone 4 ein Marketing Gag.


----------



## pibels94 (1. September 2011)

*AW: Apple verliert mal wieder ein iPhone Prototyp*

lustig wäre es, wenn apple absichtlich ein komplett anderes handy verlieren würde


----------



## Progs-ID (1. September 2011)

*AW: Apple verliert mal wieder ein iPhone Prototyp*

Ich denke nicht, dass das Zufall ist. Kommt doch jedes Jahr mindestens einmal vor. Bin mal gespannt, wo das Gerät zuerst auftaucht. Ich gebe dem ganzen noch maximal 2 Tage, bis es im Netz mit Fotos auftaucht.


----------



## Dennisth (1. September 2011)

*AW: Apple verliert mal wieder ein iPhone Prototyp*

Ist ja nicht so, dass jeder den Marketing Gag durchschaut hat nein... 

Das Problem ist bei diesem "Prototyp" nur, dass er wieder gesperrt wird und da das iPhone 5 keine höhere Auflösung bekommen wird (ist ja sonst kein geniales Retina-Display ). Sieht man da bestimmt nicht viel von. Vielleicht stellt sich auch nur heraus, dass es ein iPhone 4 in einem anderen Gehäuse ist. DAS wäre mal eine News


----------



## PixelSign (1. September 2011)

*AW: Apple verliert mal wieder ein iPhone Prototyp*

da bin ich ja mal auf die ersten bilder gespannt


----------



## euihyun2210 (1. September 2011)

Quelle schrieb:
			
		

> *Seit Ende Juli* versuche der Apple-Sicherheitsdienst bereits, das noch  geheime Gerät wiederzubeschaffen, berichtete CNet unter Berufung auf  eine mit den Ermittlungen vertraute Person.


wundert mich, dass noch keine Fotos aufgetaucht sind Oo


----------



## Darkfleet85 (1. September 2011)

sehen ja eh alle gleich aus


----------



## $$Sushi$$ (1. September 2011)

Bin auch auf die Fotos gespannt.


----------



## Franzl (1. September 2011)

war garantiert alles andere als "verloren" !

bin aber eh kein apple fanboy ! normale hardware zu einem übehöhtem preis ! dazu noch alle konkurrenten versuchen in grund und boden zu klagen! gute firmenpolitik  gehört hier aber nicht her ich weiß


----------



## Ahab (1. September 2011)

Definitiv gewollt.  Sowas plumpes...


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. September 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> sehen ja eh alle gleich aus


 
Is mir auch dazu eingefallen. Ich könnt die Dinger nich mal voneinander unterscheiden.


----------



## Zsinj (1. September 2011)

Gaaanz zuufällig... 

Entweder pure Absicht oder Apple hat nur komplett unfähige Mitarbeiter.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (1. September 2011)

euihyun2210 schrieb:


> wundert mich, dass noch keine Fotos aufgetaucht sind Oo



Man muss in der Apple PR-Abteilung erstmal warten bis die News um die ganze Welt ist und auch der letzte "Appleologe" es mitbekommen hat.


----------



## Parzival (1. September 2011)

Ich dachte die schreiben sowieso alle Standortdaten mit?! Dann kann es ja nicht so schwer sein das Ding wiederzufinden.


----------



## Infernalracing (1. September 2011)

Hoffen wir mal das Samsung es nicht zuerst findet!


----------



## Darkfleet85 (1. September 2011)

Infernalracing schrieb:


> Hoffen wir mal das Samsung es nicht zuerst findet!



Wo liegt der unterschied?


----------



## Infernalracing (1. September 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Wo liegt der unterschied?


 
Natürlich in der von Apple patentierten Bedienoberfläche mit Bunten Icons!


----------



## Liza (1. September 2011)

Das Apple sich aber auch ständig lächerlich machen muss mit solchen Dingen. Apple verhält sich manchmal wie so ein kleines Kind, schon irgendwie armselig so etwas.


----------



## Eddy83 (1. September 2011)

geschickt gemacht, Prototyp irgendwo liegen lassen, ein Herrsteller macht billige Plagiate von und Apple verklagt Sie.... so kommt man auch zu Geld


----------



## PC GAMER (1. September 2011)

Wie dumm muss man sein. In einer Mexikanischen bar


----------



## doodlez (1. September 2011)

vorallem wieder in ner Bar


----------



## knarf0815 (1. September 2011)

alle jahre wieder 
bis zum nächsten mal
gruß


----------



## bofferbrauer (1. September 2011)

PC GAMER schrieb:


> Wie dumm muss man sein. In einer Mexikanischen bar


 
Der Tequila lief wohl zu gut den Rachen runter


----------



## MiToKo (1. September 2011)

Der Deutsche Zoll hat doch auch mal Appel i(git)Phone Prototypen konfisziert und dann Apple benachrichtigt. Was daraus geworden ist, hab ich aber nicht mitbekommen.


----------



## King_Sony (1. September 2011)

Mal auf Ebay nach einem gebrauchten Iphone 5 ohne OVP ausschau halten


----------



## BabaYaga (1. September 2011)

Klar, so nen ach so geheimen Prototypen schleppt man ja gerne mal in irgendwelchen Bars rum und lässt die dann auf dem Tisch liegen.
Das wirkt doch von vorne bis hinten aufgesetzt. Wer glaubt denn so einen Mist?


----------



## Anchorage (2. September 2011)

Alkohol + Iphone = nix gut.


----------



## Snake7 (2. September 2011)

Muss ja ein billig S sein.
Beim SGS2 kann man es orten lassen.
Gut das ich mir iein Eiphone geholt habe.


----------



## McClaine (2. September 2011)

ohoho
net nen neun War lostreten, obwohl du eigentlich vollkommen Recht hast ^^
Die Schlagzeile is doch klar, kann sich sauber mit in "Iphone hat Megadisplay, Iphone Hardware endeckt, Iphone doch nicht so gut!?" einreihen, passt subba da hinein...


----------



## Lan_Party (2. September 2011)

McClaine schrieb:
			
		

> ohoho
> net nen neun War lostreten, obwohl du eigentlich vollkommen Recht hast ^^
> Die Schlagzeile is doch klar, kann sich sauber mit in "Iphone hat Megadisplay, Iphone Hardware endeckt, Iphone doch nicht so gut!?" einreihen, passt subba da hinein...



Megadisplay der war gut.


----------



## McClaine (2. September 2011)

passt doch iwie alles gut ^^

Ich glaub an keine zufälle, aber zufällig wird jedes Jahr ein Prototyp Iphone vergessen, schon klar...


----------



## pibels94 (2. September 2011)

McClaine schrieb:


> passt doch iwie alles gut ^^
> 
> Ich glaub an keine zufälle, aber zufällig wird jedes Jahr ein Prototyp Iphone vergessen, schon klar...



ja sowas passiert, wieso glaubt keiner von euch an zufall?


----------



## MARIIIO (2. September 2011)

Wenn die nen Prototypen nem  "Alltagstest" in ner Bar aussetzen wollten, würde doch wie man es von Erlkönig-Autos kennt, das äußere total verunstaltet, dass man es nicht gleich als neues Iphone erkennt. Vor allem, weil bei Apple immer so ein Hype um das Design gemacht wird...


----------



## >M.Pain (2. September 2011)

Zwei Gründe warum dies wieder passiert ist: entweder sind die Mitarbeiter bei Apple dumm wie Brot,was mich zu der Frage zurüchführt wie man da Arbeiten kann wenn man so vergeslich ist. Oder sie sind alle hemungslose Säufer die nach der Arbeit ihren Frust in Alkohol ertränken, was die vergesslichkeit erklären würde.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (2. September 2011)

Diese Überschrift gefällt mir xD
Apple verliert _mal wieder_ ein iPhone...
Hab ich da gerade jemand gähnen hören? XD


----------



## SplitxD1 (2. September 2011)

Keiner hat das Telefon je gesehn, cnet will nur bissel PR. Und das in nem Viertel Jahr, paradox.


----------



## King_Sony (2. September 2011)

Vll. nehmen sie es gerade auseinander? Aber du hast Recht, solange nichts kommt, können wir nur spekulieren.


----------



## SplitxD1 (2. September 2011)

King_Sony schrieb:


> Vll. nehmen sie es gerade auseinander? Aber du hast Recht, solange nichts kommt, können wir nur spekulieren.


 
Ich muss mich berichtigen, nicht cnet bekommt die Aufmerksamkeit, sondern das Lokal, ich glaube daher weht der Wind.
"Kurz mal eine alte Story von vor nem Jahr auf den eigenen Laden projezieren und schon kennt die uns die ganze Welt"


----------



## King_Sony (2. September 2011)

Was aber (mMn) ziemlich genial wäre. Das hätte der Typ, der das angebliche super OS entwickelt hat, auch machen können. Wäre viel weniger Arbeit gewesen


----------



## Xion4 (3. September 2011)

Das erinnert mich irgendwie an Robbie Williams der vor jedem Album Release auf einmal schwul oder wieder drogenabhängig war.


----------



## Freakless08 (3. September 2011)

SplitxD1 schrieb:


> Ich muss mich berichtigen, nicht cnet bekommt die Aufmerksamkeit, sondern das Lokal, ich glaube daher weht der Wind.
> "Kurz mal eine alte Story von vor nem Jahr auf den eigenen Laden projezieren und schon kennt die uns die ganze Welt"


Nope. Heute gab es die Meldung das die US-Polizei bestätigt hat das sie auch an der Suche beteiligt war.
heise online - US-Polizei bestätigt Suche nach iPhone-Prototyp


----------



## McClaine (3. September 2011)

also dann sind die Apple mitarbeiter einfach nur dumm...wenn das regelmäßig jedes Jahr passiert, würd ich eben aufpassen wem ich es gebe...rofl
wayne cares, Puplicity ist Puplicity, egal wie bescheuert das is...


----------



## SplitxD1 (4. September 2011)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Nope. Heute gab es die Meldung das die US-Polizei bestätigt hat das sie auch an der Suche beteiligt war.
> heise online - US-Polizei bestätigt Suche nach iPhone-Prototyp




Dann nehm ikk alles zurück.


----------



## KeKs (5. September 2011)

Ich hasse iPhone Android ist einfach besser also finde ich schnellerer Hardware haben die Android Phones zudem auch.


----------

